# jackshaft replacement



## elko mike (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a 96 noma 27'' made by murray. it has 8HP tecumseh.
the jack shaft bearings are gone, and it is binding up. I can not see
an easy way of doing this. any one do this job? seems like common
problem, with people on web looking for help.
elko mike


----------



## Dave9354 (Dec 11, 2010)

I just replaced the jackshaft on my Noma 10 hp. It will make it easier to remove wheel shaft that has large chain sprocket on it. You will need to insert new jackshaft and bearings all in one piece and then bolt the bearings to the housing. Not a difficult job but a greasy messy one. Good luck!! Dave


----------



## elko mike (Dec 10, 2010)

Dave9354 said:


> I just replaced the jackshaft on my Noma 10 hp. It will make it easier to remove wheel shaft that has large chain sprocket on it. You will need to insert new jackshaft and bearings all in one piece and then bolt the bearings to the housing. Not a difficult job but a greasy messy one. Good luck!! Dave


thanks for info. Dave. those bolts on inside bearing look tough to
get at. I will see if I can remove wheel shaft.

I bought new 26'' craftsman it has no chains just 2 belts. the noma looks
to be a beefer machine. I will fix it and use as spare.
elko mike


----------



## ekibobrut1 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Murray snow blower*

I have the same model & same problem. I am pretty savvy mechanically, but I sure don't see how to remove the jackshaft. (the short one w/the big sprocket.) I have removed the axle & the long jackshaft above it. On the short shaft I can remove the left side bearing OK. The right side bearing appears to be inaccessible. There is a flat plate blocking any wrench access. I was able to remove 1 bolt, but not the 2nd bolt. Ain't no way to get a wrench or socket on it ! 
It's been a good machine. I'd like to keep it going if I could just figure out HOW
to remove that bearing. 
Jacks Small Engines has all the parts. I had ordered them, but sent them back as I couldn't figure out how to get the thing apart to install them. 
Have you been able to figure this out ??

Mike


----------



## taklbury (Feb 1, 2015)

I just replaced the jack shaft on a Noma 28" machine. I found you first need to remove the drive axle to get any kind of access to the bolts on the inner bearing of the jack shaft. That was a JOY on a 20 yr old machine. The closest bolt on the bearing wasnt a problem. The inner bolt is all but impossible to get a wrench on. I ground down the sides of a 1/2" open end wrench and was able to grip the bolt enough to break it loose. I found the only way to back the bolt out was to grip the bolt with the wrench and turn the bearing itself. Painstakingly slow process but it works. Installation is the same in reverse. Need lotso patience getting the inner bolt started. Once its started....Again hold the bolt and turn the bearing.....It worked for me!


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Post some pictures. I can almost guarantee you I've done this before on one of those machines.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

94EG8 said:


> Post some pictures. I can almost guarantee you I've done this before on one of those machines.


I know this is an old post, but I have the same problem. I don't want to totally dismantle the tractor.

Here is the pic of what I think this guy was doing and I have the same problem. Here are some pics. Any recommendations???


----------

